# Meisterausrichtung verlernen und wechseln



## Sisloc (4. Oktober 2007)

ich wollt mal nachfragen was passiert wenn ich meister der tränke bin und auf m.d. elixiere wechseln will.

ich kann ja bei der lehrerin die spezialisierung aufgeben.

muss ich dann die elixierquest auch nochmal machen oder reicht es zum vogelmann in shat zu gehn

um den meister zu lernen. hab nämlich nicht nochmal lust in die hdz2 zu gehn^^


also wer hat das schonmal gemacht und was musstet ihr machen?

danke im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (12. Oktober 2007)

Du zahlst deine 150 Gold für das verlernen des ganzen, und glaube nochmal 20 Gold beim Meister deiner neuen Ausrichtung. Das war alles. Keine Quests kein nix. 

Falls du deine Profession nicht aufgeben kannst, erstmal alle Addons deaktivieren und nochmal versuchen. (Danach nicht vergessen selbige wieder zu reaktivieren)


----------



## Smoby (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt gerade meine Spezialisierung verlernt.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich jetzt hin muss um Transmutier Meister zu werden?


----------



## Thorbardin (16. Oktober 2007)

Hättest über Buffed auch selbst finden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sturmsäule zu Zarehvi
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10899


----------



## Broeselchen (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin,

hat es schon jemand versucht?

Klappt es wirklich dann ohne Quest?


----------



## Broeselchen (16. Oktober 2007)

Ok, hab es getestet und für GUT befunden xD

150 Gold zum Verlernen (Addons MUSSTEN deaktiviert werden)!

Neue Fähigkeit KOSTENLOS gelernt!


----------



## drummen (17. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich hab auch schon von Leuten gelesen, die einfach en GM angeschrieben haben und der hats ihnen einfach so umgeändert. Obs jetzt wirklich stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gnar'kol (18. Oktober 2007)

Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen. Die Änderung der Spezialisierung ist ja eingebaut. Etwas Gold zahlen und dann die neue Spezialisierung lernen. Da wird kein GM was dran machen.


----------



## Mesmeras (20. Oktober 2007)

kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass ein gm dir was, wofür du billige 170g bezahlen musst einfach so gibt^^ vllt. war das zu einer zeit wo das noch nicht ging oder buggy war

ich bin jetzt 300er maxskilled alchi und atm lvl 54 also noch ein lvl bis 375 praktisch. Meine frage ist jetzt ab wann ich die spezialisierung lernen kann (über qs weiß ich bescheid) und was ich am besten nehme (ich glaub elixiere für arena?!)


----------



## Osric (23. Oktober 2007)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass ein gm dir was, wofür du billige 170g bezahlen musst einfach so gibt^^ vllt. war das zu einer zeit wo das noch nicht ging oder buggy war
> 
> ich bin jetzt 300er maxskilled alchi und atm lvl 54 also noch ein lvl bis 375 praktisch. Meine frage ist jetzt ab wann ich die spezialisierung lernen kann (über qs weiß ich bescheid) und was ich am besten nehme (ich glaub elixiere für arena?!)



Ab Lvl 68 werden die Spezialisierungsquests freigeschaltet.


----------



## White Jen (2. November 2007)

hmm, ich kann meine spezialisierung nicht verlernen.Ich hab auch alle Addons deaktiviert,aber beim Lehrer kann ich nichts wählen, wo Spezialisierung verlernen steht...


Edit: Hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Baumschmuser (4. November 2007)

> (ich glaub elixiere für arena?!)


Nee, in der Arena bringt dir Alchi nichts!
Man kann weder Trämke noch Elixiere benutzen!
Ansonsten je anch dem ^^


----------



## Kondora (5. November 2007)

und wie verlernt man jetzt die Spezialisierung?

Beim Großmeister geht das ja nicht... bitte um einen kleinen Tipp

Danke


----------



## Thyridrion (7. November 2007)

Kondora schrieb:


> und wie verlernt man jetzt die Spezialisierung?
> 
> Beim Großmeister geht das ja nicht... bitte um einen kleinen Tipp
> 
> Danke




Zu der Person gehen bei der du die Spezialisierungs Quest bekommen hast.


----------



## Galdera (20. Februar 2008)

gibt es eigentlich rezepte die nur eine bestimmte richtung können und ich verlernen würde wenn ich umskille?
nahm nämlich tränkespezi um am anfang besser manatränke für meinen heiler zu machen. allerdings werden die einem ja inzwischen quasi überall hinterher geworfen und will daher zu elixiere wechseln....


----------



## Tirkari (20. Februar 2008)

Alchies können alle Rezepte, egal, welche Spezialisierung sie haben. Von der abhängig ist nur, wo die Chance besteht, mehrere aus Mats für eins zu bekommen.


----------

